# Off grid and loving it



## giles117 (Jun 22, 2012)

We have been off grid since we relocated to our property last year.

We made a concious decision to NOT have a power line or pole run to our property. 

We have 415Ah of batteries at 12v that provide all the power we need for our little place under the sun.

We currently use a 40amp Auto charger and a generator to top off the batteries. We just started ordering solar panels to replace the battery generator (noise) combo.

We have satellite internet, Laptop and a desktop. We also have a ton of Cordless tools as well as a 15 amp mitre saw and a 15 amp SkilSaw.

We are initially starting with 10 Solar panels (1100 Watts or 61 Amps at 18v)

Which is more than enough power to recharge our batteries. We manage our power use to stay above 60% DOD. and it works.

---- I should add. Most nights we never go below 75% battery level. Measuring SG and voltage... 

Just sharing how we survive without the grid.


----------



## giles117 (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is a shot of our electrical shed as we have wired it up in preparation for our Solar Panels. First one gets here Tomorrow.










The equipment you see is as follows

Tristar TS-60 PWM Charge Controller
Trimetric 2025A Batter monitor
HF 5000W Inverter
Energizer 1000W Inverter
1 - 12v-200Ah Battery
2 - 6v - 215Ah Batteries (used to replace one of my older 12v)
1 - Schumacher 40Amp Battery charger


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Wise decision, Grasshopper. You'll never regret it.. 

Nice set up. Those power buss gizmos look awful familiar..


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice. Jealous over here...still working towards it.

Matt


----------



## giles117 (Jun 22, 2012)

12vman said:


> Wise decision, Grasshopper. You'll never regret it..
> 
> Nice set up. Those power buss gizmos look awful familiar..


Did I just buy them from you off EBay a few weeks back?

..... edit....

Our maybe not. Lol. You are up in my old stomping grounds... I got these for $20 from a guy in Florida...


----------



## giles117 (Jun 22, 2012)

Roadking said:


> Very nice. Jealous over here...still working towards it.
> 
> Matt


Don't be jealous. Lol. We wound up off grid by accident. In 2012 we inked a deal on land in Florida that cost us too much. While there, we priced a pole and line run. $4k. I said, NO WAY!!! So off grid we went. I bought 2-200Ah batteries for $100 each (used) and have enjoyed life since ...

I estimate the total cost of my initial solar rig to run me around $2200 for everything. Batteries and wiring included. Currently I have spent $130/month to run a generator. Will be nice to end that monthly bleed and recoup my costs in under 2 years.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Are you going to keep your system at 12 v.d.c.? This is my battery and my backup. (Never mind the heels.. LOL)


----------



## giles117 (Jun 22, 2012)

12vman said:


> Are you going to keep your system at 12 v.d.c.? This is my battery and my backup. (Never mind the heels.. LOL)


IF.. and thats a big IF... I don't need more than 1100 Watts of panels to run my operation, I will stay at 12v. I'm already wired for it so no big deal. Going 24 volts, of course, is a no brainer as I will be "over cabled" for it.

As a side note, I purchased a 2nd charge controller for my rig as a backup, so I could go up to 2200 watts of panels if I wanted to and stay at 12v.

As it stands I plan to add 400Ah more battery to my system to support my business power needs.

And with that, I plan to Produce product when the sun is shining as it takes about 800watts to run my equipment. Meaning the panels can supply all my power needs during the day with enough extra to recharge the batteries.

My life so far proves I can hit my 415Ah of batteries overnight and use about 30 amps to recharge them within 2-3 hours.

Life is better when you don't need a fridge.

As an aside, I picked up my first panel (120w) from FedEx today. Monday will be a good day. I am 4 panels away from not having to use that generator anymore.

And I am on target to keep my initial 1100w system under $2200. If I upgrade to 2200w, it will only cost an additional $1300 in panels. I am paying $1.16/watt. I Wish I was near a major city so I could have purchase these .78/watt - 60/72 cell panels one at a time, but the shipping GEEZ!!!!

Eventually I will go MPPT. My Plan is around August or so. We shall see...

Looks like you are using the same brand and model Auto charger as I...


----------

